# Water



## TPL (Oct 7, 2008)

Due to work schedule, I will only be able to get to my friends farm in south central ND to hunt whitetails in early/mid september this year. He has 3 dugouts on the property which i planned on putting blinds on. I was looking for any specific tips on making this as effective as I can. I've never hunted out of a blind over water or out of a blind at all for that matter. I have started shooting out of the blind at the range.


----------

